# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون التجاري >  شكوى ضد شركة التامين

## السافي

لي سؤال 
استشيركم في مشكله حدثت لي 
وهي باختصار انه وقع لي حادث والحمد لله لم صب باي اذى وكذلك الطرف الاخر المهم ان الخطا كان بنسبة 100%
على الطرف الثاني وكان مؤمن لدى شركة انسعودي للتامين التابعة للشركة الفرنسية ( اليانز ) للتامين وانهيت جميع الاجراءات من المرور واخذت اوراق تخطيط الحادث وتقدير مبلغ التعويض وكان ذلك قبل حوالي ثلاثة اشهر وكل هذه الفترة وشركة التامين تعطي مواعيد لصدور الشيك بالمبلغ ولكن لم يصدقون في اي موعد 
والى الان لم استلم مبلغ التعويض 
فماذا افعل واين اشتكي الرجاء الاهتمام بموضوعي
وشكرا لمن يرد علي

----------


## ابو احمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لوسمحت موقع الشركة وأرقام الهواتف
لأن المشكلة وقعت علينا

----------


## ايمن محمد عاطف حامد

عليك تقديم شكوى ضد الشركة الى مؤسسة النقد العربي السعودى وهي الجهة الرقابية علي شركات التأمين بالمملكة العربية السعودية ومن حقها الغاء الترخيص الممنوح لها او ايقافها عن التعامل الى ان تحل موضوع الشكوى وتلتزم بشروط التأمين

----------

